# Visual art based on Classical music?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Does anyone here have some visual art related to Classical music to post?
As for me, I have quite a bit, so let's start with some art about Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata:



































(I'll post some more as the thread goes on, as there is a limitation for five pictures per post)


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's something you might find interesting: an artist, Armando Silva (at www.artmandosilva.com/ creates a painting in real-time as his personal reaction to a performance. Next year, the Southern Arizona Symphony is hosting him and he will create a new work as the Tchaikovsky 5th is played. Then the painting is auctioned off to the audience. It's fascinating to watch him work.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Does anyone here have some visual art related to Classical music to post?
> As for me, I have quite a bit, so let's start with some art about Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata:
> View attachment 114045
> 
> ...


Beautiful art, Clouds Weep Snowflakes! It was you who did it? 

Perhaps this is not what you want, but somehow I always link Villa-Lobos Bachiana No. 4 to Candido Portinari's painting "Os Retirantes". It's the painting in the video below:






"Retirantes" in this context are the families from Brazil's northeast that live in absolute poverty and migrate to the southeast in the hope of achieving better life conditions. The life expectancy of these families is very low, and many of them suffer from hunger and many diseases.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Allerius said:


> Beautiful art, Clouds Weep Snowflakes! It was you who did it?
> 
> Perhaps this is not what you want, but somehow I always link Villa-Lobos Bachiana No. 4 to Candido Portinari's painting "Os Retirantes". It's the painting in the video below:
> 
> ...


No, I didn't do that, I just collect the pictures...and music is a form of art by itself, isn't it?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> No, I didn't do that, I just collect the pictures...and music is a form of art by itself, isn't it?


You may want to think again about uploading these to the TC server: copyright issues.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gerhard Richter, one of the most famous living painters, made a series of abstract works inspired by the music of John Cage.

An example can be seen here.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This is my favourite, I have the score framed in my main listening room!


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

This is Kandinsky's _Impression III_. He painted it after attending a concert of Schoenberg's music in January 1911, and started a correspondence with the composer.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Disney did it all:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> You may want to think again about uploading these to the TC server: copyright issues.


I never keep pictures I know the artist stated he/she wouldn't want them to be posted.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Gerhard Richter, one of the most famous living painters, made a series of abstract works inspired by the music of John Cage.
> 
> An example can be seen here.


Well executed but other than narrow technical competency, there's nothing there ... much like Cage's music.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Red Terror said:


> Well executed but other than narrow technical competency, there's nothing there ... much like Cage's music.


You have your opinion,I have mine.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Does anyone here have some visual art related to Classical music to post?
> As for me, I have quite a bit, so let's start with some art about Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata:
> View attachment 114045
> 
> ...


This is ... bad.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> You have your opinion,I have mine.


I do prefer your own art to this, ArtRock ... or was it your wife's?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

View attachment 114106

View attachment 114107

View attachment 114108


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Ghost playing piano


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

MrMeatScience said:


> View attachment 114060
> 
> 
> This is Kandinsky's _Impression III_. He painted it after attending a concert of Schoenberg's music in January 1911, and started a correspondence with the composer.


Thanks for posting that. Never heard of him before, but now I see that Kandinsky made a lot of very interesting paintings: https://www.wassilykandinsky.net/


----------

